# Engine Speed (RPM) Sensor replacement



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

Hello all. So I've asked in the Audiworld forums with no help. 

My A6 with the 30v 2.8 liter v6 has started having a random starting issue. It will start fine for a while and then just turn over and not. 

It never trips the engine light but it does throw a pending code when I scan it.

P0322 - RPM Sensor, crank sensor. ( I know thats not the exact description)

So finally my question, 

I've ordered a new one but I can't seem to find the location of the installed one. Unfortunately I'm in VA right now and my manual is in WA. Can someone please give me a description, scan in a page with a picture, or post a photo? 

Is this something I can swap out in a parking lot fairly quickly or should I rent a auto repair stall? 

Appreciatively,
Frankie


----------

